# Blindside or Celsius for dallisgrass and carpet grass



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a centipede lawn and the grasses that Im trying to control are dallisgrass and carpet grass. Which do you guys prefer to use as far as herbicides? thanks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@lawn789 neither of those work for dallisgrass. I know that one of our members smoked carpetgrass with Celsius though. For dallisgrass, you will need to look at Revolver ($), MSMA (not labeled for residential use), or paint it with Roundup.

ps - check the labels before buying to make sure that those herbicides are safe for centipede.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you! I may not can use MSMA on the centipede. Ive heard a lot about Blindside but it didn't mention near as much on the label for things like carpet grass. So I feel like Celsius may be the best go-to for my type of problems.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

+1 @Spammage I have CELSIUS and Revolver combo it's only labeled to kill in late summer early fall.

I recently got MSMA and yes it smokes the dallisgrass but you will have some dye back of your grass type.

As of now I'm painting Esplanade EZ from Bayer mainly because it has glyphosate and it's thick like a glue so I can call control it better.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

thanks for the tips


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

One more thing I forgot to ask: Will Celsius kill Bahiagrass?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

lawn789 said:


> One more thing I forgot to ask: Will Celsius kill Bahiagrass?


Yes, I thought I was trying to take out dallis with it and thought it worked, turned out it was bahia. It took a few apps a month or so apart but it did in fact take out bahia. I confirmed it after the kill by looking at pictures of seedheads online one day.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Great thanks! I think Celsius may be the best of the two.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how long Celsius takes to kill at the high rate? I sprayed 1.5 weeks ago at the high rate on bahia grass and carpet grass with no signs of damage.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

lawn789 said:


> Does anyone know how long Celsius takes to kill at the high rate? I sprayed 1.5 weeks ago at the high rate on bahia grass and carpet grass with no signs of damage.


14-21 days it's a slow kill so just be patient with it.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how long Celsius takes to kill at the high rate? I sprayed 1.5 weeks ago at the high rate on bahia grass and carpet grass with no signs of damage.
> ...


Ok thank you sir.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

There are times that I will treat with Celsius and it seems like it didn't work, then all of a sudden all the nasty stuff is brown. It takes a while but once it kicks in it really kicks in.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

lawn789 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > lawn789 said:
> ...


The important thing is to not get impatient and reapply. Celsius does a great job but like others have said it is a slow kill. Do you know what rate you applied?


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I sprayed at the high rate and its been around 90 here since Ive sprayed. The house next to me is vacant and it has a ton of bahia. I sprayed a section of it to see what happens. For my lawn the main targets were carpet grass, crab grass, and dallis grass. Not too sure about the crab and dallis, but from what Ive read Celsius will hammer the carpet grass.

Earlier someone said it will be 14 to 21 days until I see something so Ill be patent.

Ive sprayed MSM turf last year for bahia and my centipede didn't like the stuff. It showed signs within one week, but I didn't think the centipede would recover. Luckily it did.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

lawn789 said:


> I sprayed at the high rate and its been around 90 here since Ive sprayed. The house next to me is vacant and it has a ton of bahia. I sprayed a section of it to see what happens. For my lawn the main targets were carpet grass, crab grass, and dallis grass. Not too sure about the crab and dallis, but from what Ive read Celsius will hammer the carpet grass.
> 
> Earlier someone said it will be 14 to 21 days until I see something so Ill be patent.
> 
> Ive sprayed MSM turf last year for bahia and my centipede didn't like the stuff. It showed signs within one week, but I didn't think the centipede would recover. Luckily it did.


You definitely will not see any action from Celsius on dallisgrass for sure.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

@CenlaLowell Thanks.


----------

